# Effects on the human body on Mars



## Tales (Mar 15, 2010)

Currently I just need some science tidbits... What are the effects of living on Mars for like say a decade. Provided there is enough food and water and oxygen. 

Will the fellow's bones be brittle when he returns to Earth for example?


----------



## skeptical (Mar 15, 2010)

Tow major hazards.   Radiation and low gravity.

Yes, his bones will become brittle, and a whole range of other side effects frm low gravity.

A bigger danger is radiation.  Due to the fact that Mars atmosphere is so thin, and due to the lack of strong magnetic fields to divert charged particles, unless he lived under serious screening (such as 10 metres underground) he will be affected by radiation.   The probability is that he would not live to return to Earth, due to cancer.  The maximum without screening appears to be about 3 years.


----------



## Somni (Mar 15, 2010)

I wonder what the martian dust would do?  Iron oxide is generally considered to be a 'safe' chemical but if most of the dust layer is iron oxide I don't know what effect inhaling it for a decade would have.


----------



## Tales (Mar 16, 2010)

What if he's underground?


----------



## skeptical (Mar 16, 2010)

If the guy lives 10 metres underground, screened from radiation, and with dust filtered out, he could escape the worst effects of low gravity through exercise, and live a substantially long time without serious health detrement.

There is lots of water ice on Mars.  Given abundant energy, such as via a nuclear reactor, this ice could be melted for water, and electrolysed for oxygen.   With energy, sunlight lamps could be set up to grow plants for food.

The major risk to his health would come from time spent on the surface.


----------



## Tales (Mar 16, 2010)

Also if there are chemo-synthetic organisms, the guy could survive since they can produce oxygen.

But he still have brittle bones and reduced muscle right?


----------



## Somni (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm no expert but I guess that even if the man exercised as per skeptical's post and uses elastic clothing as suggested in Wiki - Weightlessness article and possibly supplements to help maintain bone mineralisation he would avoid the worst of the effects but after a decade is probably still going to be weaker than an earth living equivalent (with same lifestyle) as the exercises etc. are unlikely to be 100% effective.  I could not give you a figure for the reduction though.


----------



## skeptical (Mar 18, 2010)

Somni

You are quite correct.
Measures such as exercise etc on Mars will slow the body's deterioration, but not stop it.  There are reductions in bone mass, muscle wasting, and problems with the circulatory system.   If it got bad enough, the person could not return to Earth.   

However, even one third gravity, as experienced on Mars, would slow the wasting process.   I suspect it would also be possible, on the long return journey to Earth, to spin the space craft for gravity, and slowly increase gravity to Earth normal, allowing the returning Marsnaut to re-adapt.


----------



## chrispenycate (Mar 18, 2010)

If you were intending the stay you could always mount an underground centrifuge and exercise at one Gee. You'd probably need vitamin supplements and things; even if you transport a complete miniature ecology you're bound to be short of something.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 19, 2010)

Frederik Pohl's _Man Plus_ explores this!

Man Plus (S.F. Masterworks): Amazon.co.uk: Frederik Pohl: Books


----------

